# New to pigeons, learning as I go!



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi everybody,

My name is Devon, I'm from Edmonton, Alberta, and my family runs an animal rescue for small domestic and exotic animals. (www.themcdonaldrescue.com)

A few months ago, we were called to rescue two fledgling pigeons from a backyard, as their parents had nested on a porch and the person had decided to poison them with Draino. The babies were the only ones left.  We have had single pigeons in the past, as well as many ringneck doves, so we knew the basics and brought them home. They were already eating on their own, so we bought some pigeon grit, pigeon mix, a 'Pik-Pot' (minerals and vitamins), and converted an outdoor rabbit hutch into a loft for them. 

We quickly fell in love with them, watching them learn to fly and doing huge laps around the property. I was very nervous about letting them out, thinking they wouldn't come back.

I left the loft open during the day and let them out in the mornings, which was our first mistake. One day, the whine one, Luna, came home alone. We found Vega in our neighbors yard, being eaten by a cat. We knew where the cat lived and had an earful for its owner, as cats aren't allowed off your property here; pigeons are! We haven't seen the cat again.

After that, Luna was very depressed and refused to go back into her loft. I had to put her back, and the next day she was flapping against the mesh, obviously wanting to come out. I let her out, and she didn't come back for four days. I thought she had met the same fate as Vega. But she came back, dirty and disheveled and still not eating as much or acting normally.

We were desperate to find her a friend, and we remembered this old man that we used to live by, that had an aviary in his yard. We thought we'd go ask him about getting a pigeon friend for Luna. When we arrived, he was just getting home, sympathized with us, and picked a youngster to give us that hadn't left the loft yet.

Luna was thrilled and they quickly became friends.

The next day, we got a call from a business downtown that has been exterminating pigeons. A car wash. The pigeons go into the car wash and get caught up in machines, and customers run them over. This staff member had found two little fledglings that the parents had been killed (by shovel), and these ones were next. We quickly went down there and found two little pigeons covered in filth and motor oil. We gave them a bath in epson salts and cleaned them up, and then fed them some baby bird formula...but they're eating seeds and grit and hate the formula, so I believe they are going to do well on their own. 

So now, we want to build a small loft big enough for 4-8 birds. We're only going to let them out in the late afternoon, so that they are only out for a couple of hours before the sun sets. Releasing them where we found them isn't an option in both cases, and we're more then happy to create whatever they need to live here and thrive. We love them, and I in particular am completely enamored...such gentle, beautiful birds!

I look forward to talking to all of you and learning all I can to give my flock of four the best!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME! WELCOME! WELCOME!

You have certainly come to the right place! From the sounds of things, you are doing everything right and those are some LUCKY pijies!!

Do check out our resources as we have information in many areas.

There will be others along to say WELCOME and add their suggestions and comments.

We look forward to hearing from you often!

Please feel free to tell us more of your other rescues!

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Devon, the "Insomniac," and a hearty welcome! 

(It is after midnight here in Germany. Isn't it past your afternoon bedtime there in Alberta? Ha. Don't know how to work the emoticons or smileys yet).

Liquid detergent Dawn, which we don't have in Germany, is great for removing oil from birds (used in oil spills).

Glad to hear that Luna is no longer so lonely. Looking forward to more of your posts.

Larry (in Cologne, but from Texas).


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Insomniac, A big hello to you and Welcome to Pigeon Talk!

I'm in the UK and it's just after midnight here!!!

Jayne


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi there Insomniac,a warm welcome from r-m-b!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you for the warm welcome everybody


----------

